# Wasp Wolf



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Not so long ago, I received the Wasp Wolf frame, in clear poly! 
Let me preface by admitting that aesthetically, I like this frame a lot! Its marvelous ergonomics and general features, combined with its looks, make this a really appealing frame to me at least! I do find the clear poly frame to be the most good looking in the line up!

This frame is basically a cross between the very popular Uniphoxx and the excellent Delta Wing, combining all the best features of both, and really offering none of their minuses. 
It has universal forks which function great, as the ergonomic of the frame allow for very little band torque. The fork tip width is large, allowing the use of wider, hunting bands with ease. It is more sizeable than the Uniphoxx, which affords a very stable, positive hold, and total control during the shot sequence.
I wouldnt change a thing in the way it holds! Oh, and even though it is larger than the Uniphoxx, it is still very pocketable!

It does have the subtle curve of the Delta Wing, for more straight wrist oriented shooters, but of course it can be held normally as well.
Practically, I find that I am more consistent with the Wolf than with the Uniphoxx, because of its ergonomics. The difference is not huge, and someone watching me shoot would most probably not be able to tell a difference in my shooting, but the slight improvement is there, and for some people it may be important.

The quality of the plastic and the moulding process is once agakn absolutely amazing! It uses the same indestructible polycarbonate that the Delta Wing has, and yes, you can see in the clear version that there is absolutely no bubbles in the plastic, not even a tiny one, which is a testament to the perfect manufacturing process that Simon uses.

All in all I am very satisfied by this frame, offering versatility and very good function in general! I just need to also get a red one!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Nice review.

You covered all the things I pay attention to in a new slingshot.

The casting quality and ergonomics of the Wasps I have have impressed me.

Glad you're enjoying this one!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

KawKan said:


> Nice review.
> You covered all the things I pay attention to in a new slingshot.
> The casting quality and ergonomics of the Wasps I have have impressed me.
> Glad you're enjoying this one!


Thanks KawKan! I forgot to mention that it is one of the few frames that can be held either with a thumb support, or a pinch grip, equally well.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome review bro! I may have to get one! I like that deadly icicle look!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome review bro! I may have to get one! I like that deadly icicle look!


If you like the Uniphoxx, but wished it was a bit larger, then you will like this too! 
Yeah, the icy look is so good that the second one I get may be the same....I always liked red, but this one just has something badass about it!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice lookin frame :thumbsup:

Icy look is great, but if it drops to snow it's hard to find


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala said:


> Nice lookin frame :thumbsup:
> Icy look is great, but if it drops to snow it's hard to find


Lol yeah! Only the wasp logo would be visible ???? Btw, I always have a lanyard on, so it can't really drop!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I almost try to avoid reading reviews... especially good and detailed reviews.

So here's why. I immediately want to buy the slingshot!

Skropi, this is a remarkable review and Simon Wasp is great designer/ suppkier.

Also my collection could use some Wasps and Wolves.

Thanks, friend. I hope all is well over there.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> I almost try to avoid reading reviews... especially good and detailed reviews.
> 
> So here's why. I immediately want to buy the slingshot!
> 
> ...


Everything is fine here mate, how are you doing over there, on the other side of the pond? 
As for the Wasps, Simon always succeds in offering superb quality at a superb price. Oh, I also like his targets!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Top notch review!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jshperdue (Sep 16, 2019)

Did you order this from wasp website in the UK?
Do you know if there are any dealers in the US?

Great review, I really like the frame shape.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Jshperdue said:


> Did you order this from wasp website in the UK?
> Do you know if there are any dealers in the US?
> 
> Great review, I really like the frame shape.


Dan Ambrosius was bringing Wasp frames in the US at one time, not sure if he still does. 
I am based in Europe not in the US, so I am not sure. 
The most efficient thing to do, given the low cost of the Wasp frames, is to order 2-3 at once so as to offset the shipping cost.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this Skropi :headbang:

Last monday I ordered Ice Wolf and Devil OTT and I already have them :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome review bro! I may have to get one! I like that deadly icicle look!


I've a PP "Ice Ranger", also clear. It's nice to be able to see through it before you smash another person's sliding glass doors ... whoops!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> Not so long ago, I received the Wasp Wolf frame, in clear poly!
> Let me preface by admitting that aesthetically, I like this frame a lot! Its marvelous ergonomics and general features, combined with its looks, make this a really appealing frame to me at least! I do find the clear poly frame to be the most good looking in the line up!
> 
> This frame is basically a cross between the very popular Uniphoxx and the excellent Delta Wing, combining all the best features of both, and really offering none of their minuses.
> ...


So basically you're abandoning your Wasp Uniphoxxs for a newer model? Well, it's a good thing that I own and operate the non-profit "Abandoned Slingshot Refuge, Welfare Center and Hospice", so you can fly those orphaned Wasps to me, and my staff of few, but talented folk, will take good care of them. I promise.

THWACK!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

skropi said:


> Jshperdue said:
> 
> 
> > Did you order this from wasp website in the UK?
> ...


I agree with Skropi - buy them like "White Castle" "sliders" - "by the bag". I bought four Wasps at one time and the shipping cost was the same as if I had bought just one.

Just DON'T buy an Ice Wolf before I receive mine. Please.

THWACK!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice write-up, S. I really enjoy my two flagship Wasp frames, and the quality really is top notch. A combination between the two sounds very appealing.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

I like the clear frame idea, you can even see thru the forks. So if lets say A Hathcock Target Sniper was clear, you could take some more precise longer shots where the distance causes you to be blind sighted and you have to ghost the shot. Because the fork blocks the shot. Anyways love your slingshot.


----------

